# Clarification on BGA or Staghorn



## RolyMo (27 May 2013)

I believe I have some issues with BGA or Staghorn. 
It has been around for a few months now. 
Mainly coating 50% of the carpet grass blades, the edges of the Anubias and a few other plants. 

I have just put in FE setup with solenoid to ensure a constant CO2 supply.

The dosing is standard EI for 180 ltr tank. 

I believe the flow is ok as I have put the Orb of colour in a few places around the tank and see the colour change to lime green. 

I am slowly pruning leaves that are affected, but not all as I would not have much planted tank left. 

So my question is do I shoot for the 3 day black out?

Any comments welcome and greatly appreciated. 
R

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yo-han (27 May 2013)

BBA does not care much for a three day blackout IME. Blackouts kill all green algae quite good, but the BBA is always still there.


----------



## RolyMo (27 May 2013)

Thanks Yo-Han
Ah so you think it's BBA not BGA or Staghorn?
R


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RolyMo (27 May 2013)

BTW like your tank Yo-han

R


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## frothhelmet (28 May 2013)

It's def not BGA. But I am not sure that is BBA. It doesnt seem to have the 'tufty-ness' of BBA. Can you take a closer picture of the algae?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 May 2013)

Morning, this is BBA and in its fav spots... Anubias, carpets and wood. BBA is my nemesis and can be quite stubborn to clear, IMO Riley your best bet is a to get as cleaner slate as you can now you have some new gear. Cut all grass right back to the substrate, spot dose anubias and any hard scape with liquid carbon along with removing any effected leaves from faster growing plants. 
Get the co2 and flow consistent while continuing to dose LC at prescribed level or x1.5 daily and increase water changes. 
It can take several weeks mate but you should win eventually if you co2 is now stable.


----------



## RolyMo (28 May 2013)

Thanks for the replies.
I will post a few more pictures of the affected areas when lights are on tonight and will get some LC in the next couple of days. Is EasyCarbo still good?
Happy to put in the effort.
R


----------



## RolyMo (28 May 2013)

Gents
As part of the trimming exercise. I have a rock with Anubias attached to it, its root system spider around the rock and are clearly engulfed in the algae. I was thinking about taking the Anubias off bleaching and cleaning the rock (then clearly soaking in seachem prime mix afterwards) but then buying some new Anubias. Is that too drastic or can the whole thing be treated by brushing/pouring LC over the whole rock and plant (out of the tank)?


----------



## Yo-han (28 May 2013)

It's my nemesis too! I think I mastered all algae but BBA. Unless you're willing to lower the amount of light (I'm not) the key is a pristine tank. Make sure all plants grow well (enough nutrients, CO2 etc) remove every dead leave or other decaying matter instantly (at least daily) and do regular water changes to keep organics low. Had a topic on APC about it: Cause and solution to BBA - Algae - Aquatic Plant Central, hopes this helps!

About the BBA or not BBA. BBA stands for Black Beard Algae as well as Black Brush Algae. Both are red algae and terrible annoying The brush type is the one most annoying IMO and is like little tuffs, mostly on wood, stones or slow growing plants. The beard attaches to faster growing types as well IME.


----------



## RolyMo (28 May 2013)

Some photos of some of the affected areas. 
Roland

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 May 2013)

RolyMo said:


> Gents
> As part of the trimming exercise. I have a rock with Anubias attached to it, its root system spider around the rock and are clearly engulfed in the algae. I was thinking about taking the Anubias off bleaching and cleaning the rock (then clearly soaking in seachem prime mix afterwards) but then buying some new Anubias. Is that too drastic or can the whole thing be treated by brushing/pouring LC over the whole rock and plant (out of the tank)?


When i had issues i just dipped them in a bucket that is 10ltrs water to 40ml LC, leave for 5 mins then rinse well in fresh water.  Return to the tank and any shrimp, ottos etc will clean it up after it goes pink.  If softer plants need dipping like bolbitus and microsorum just use a weaker mixture, maybe 50%.  All good in a few weeks.
As its quite prolific in addition to the advise above you may need to go up to double dose along with as larger water changes as you can for a good while, reduce light during this time too.  It will take a while but you get there mate.... give it hell.


----------



## RolyMo (28 May 2013)

Iain
Thanks for the advice and pep talk. It has not depressed me yet. I am just determined to learn what is going wrong to cause it and be aware of how to deal with it. 
I did nip out today and got a new Anubias, which I attached to the rock after taking it out removing the old one and completely bleaching, scrubbing and removing the reminants of the algae, before washing off with boiling water and soaking in a seachem prime mix. However I will treat the Microsorum on bogwood to a LC bath within the next week. And heavily trim the carpets of grass and Hermianthus.
Regards
Roland


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 May 2013)

No probs, cant let it beat you Roland, if you look at barb island at the beginning I had no end of issues with BBA, while I never totally beat it, it did become very manageable.  You've just gotta make life difficult for the algae.


----------

